# [virtualbox] cuda ?

## Chr0nos

Bonjours a tous,

je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser cuda dans une machine émulé via virtualbox:

je tourne actuelement sur une gentoo ~amd64 et j'emule un windows xp (32 bits) (pour des raisons de compatibilité de programes...)

je dispose d'une carte graphique nvidia GT240 avec un cpu intel i3

j'ai activé l'acceleration 2d et 3d dans les parametres de ma machine virtuele

d'avance merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

je pense que la carte graphique est émulée, tu n'auras donc pas accès à CUDA.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> je pense que la carte graphique est émulée, tu n'auras donc pas accès à CUDA.

 

J'utilise Virtual Box au boulot parce que je suis contraint d'avoir un Windows, et je te confirme que la carte graphique est émulée.

Je te conseillerais de te tourner vers Xen ou KVM pour ce que tu veux faire.

----------

## Chr0nos

okay merci pour les infos, je vais tenter de voir du coté de xen pour peut que sa configuration/prise en main ne soi pas trop galere  :Smile: 

----------

## Chr0nos

hum je viens de me documenter un petit peu sur les deux solutions : qemu et xen

je ne comprends pas trop la difference entre les deux d'ailleurs, si j'ai bien compris:

- qemu fait de la virtualisation

- xen fait de la paravirtualisation (ce qui semble plus performant pour ce que je cherche a faire)

toutefois quand j'utilise virt-manager il ne me propose que "qemu" pour installer un windaube xp x86, es-ce normal ?

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Hmm... Normalement, qemu n'a rien à faire dans l'histoire : c'est un "émulateur dynamique" de processeur. Cela permet d'émuler "à la volée" un processeur. Par exemple, tu développes et compiles un programme en C pour des CPUs ARM et tu lances le programmes sur ta machine avec qemu. qemu se charge de "traduire" en direct les instructions à envoyer à ton CPU qui lui est un x86 ou x86_64.

Pour en revenir à ton installation de Fenêtres, il te faut créer une ISO d'un CD/DVD d'installation. Si tu parles Anglais, regarde les tutos et le wiki sur le site de Xen : très bien faits.

http://www.xen.org/support/tutorial.html

http://wiki.xen.org

Et sinon, un site magique qui peut t'aider : http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/virtualization/xen

----------

## Chr0nos

en fait voila ce que j'ai fait:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> echo "app-emulation/libvirt qemu udev virtualbox lvm xen parted" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> emerge -av virt-manager
> ...

 

ensuite le demarage de /etc/init.d/xend start

se solde par un échec cuisant dont la cause est l'asbsence de /proc/xen/capatibilites

donc je lance une recompile du kernel avec suport de la paravirtualisation et xen en particulier mais voila, lors du redemarage de la machine avec le kernel tout frais: rien n'a changé, toujours pas de de dossier xen dans /proc/

j'avoue etre dans l'impasse pour le moment, quand a qemu je le laisse de coté pour des question de perf dans la mesure ou meme ma virtualbox va plus vite que lui  :Sad: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Ha mais ça ne fonctionne pas comme ça ! Xen, c'est très puissant mais pas si simple. Je ne suis pas un expert donc je ne pourrai pas beaucoup t'aider, mais tu dois créer ton domX avant de lancer xend. Le tout après avoir paramétré dom0 (ta machine hôte) bien entendu...   :Wink: 

J'ai pas trop le temps de tout te détailler mais un p'tit tour du WafWafWaf devrait grandement t'aider.

----------

## Chr0nos

je viens de faire une bonne grosse recherche sur le fofo mieux comprendre ce que je dois faire^^

apparement je dois compiler un kernel "spécifique" a xen mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est la maniere dont tout cela va operer, je me sers de http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xen-guide.xml pour me guider aussi

mais si je comprends bien pour utiliser xen je ne dois plus utiliser mon noyeau actuel (2.6.36) et me retrouver un kernel spécial xen datant du néolithique (2.6.34-r4)

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> [...] retrouver un kernel spécial xen datant du néolithique (2.6.34-r4)

   :Laughing: 

Sinon non, pas besoin d'un noyau spécifique. Tu dois activer Processor Type and Features -> Paravirtualized guest support.

Ensuite, plein d'options un peu partout vont apparaître. Si tu fais un make xconfig, tu fais ensuite un Edit > Find et tu tapes XEN comme ça tu accèdes direct à toutes les options. N'OUBLIE SURTOUT PAS LE BRIDGING !!! Tu vas voir ton réseau tout retourné avec Xen. En fait, il va te créer un switch virtuel (http://wiki.xen.org/xenwiki/XenNetworking et http://wiki.xen.org/xenwiki/XenNetworkingExamples).

Ça c'est pour le "kernel space". Ensuite, y a le user space...  :Razz: 

En revanche, les pilotes propriétaires ATI ne peuvent pas êtres compilés lorsque Xen est activé dans le noyau. Renseigne-toi pour les pilots Nvidia.

Si j'ai un peu de temps un jour, j'essaierai de t'aider davantage.   :Wink: 

----------

## Chr0nos

merci pour les infos ^^

pour le suport de la paravirtualisation en guest c'est fait dans le kernel que j'ai compilé (gentoo-sources)

et j'ai activé tout ce qui concernais xen, par contre je dois aller recompiler pour activer le bridging car je ne me rappele rien avoir activé la dessus (pourtant mon reseau n'est pas encore tombé  :Very Happy:  mais bon on va pas tenter le diable :p)

----------

